# The King of Stupid



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG DUH! he did the 10 foot jump, too! What a maroon!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/26/amos-wayne-richards-127-hours_n_980717.html?ncid=webmail1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya gotta wonder about some people.....


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

You gotta wonder about folks sometimes. He really didn't think that through, for sure.


----------

